# Newbie: Whats fleabay?



## niCKi

Ive seen a few ppl use the term "fleabay" is this just an ebay diss or a real site?


----------



## jtnfoley

ebay diss


----------



## tommo2

Its an internet auction site where you can buy FLEAS!!!


----------



## pkarmouche

It's a top secret website where CRT projectors are sold at rock bottom prices. G90's for $99 including shipping. Tubes for 1272q's for 19.95 (in great supply). Edge blenders that work for 9.95.

www.fleabay.com 


You need a password: Search these forums for clues. One clue is in each forum here on AVS. Once you have collected all the clues you can get the password by typing all clues into Google.











[/secret handshake]


----------



## draganm

e-bays not entirely bad, I have not gotten ripped off by any of the big recyclers who list there and received pretty much what I expected. Electronics skills are highly advised with the majority of projectors avaiable (although some people have reportedly hit the jack-pot on their first try). I call it flea-bay because it use to be chock FULL of fraudulent listings. Now they have FINALLY added a way to easilly report the fraud and pull them pretty quickly. Must have started impacting their profit margin at some point.


----------



## JaceTheAce




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pkarmouche* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> It's a top secret website where CRT projectors are sold at rock bottom prices. G90's for $99 including shipping. Tubes for 1272q's for 19.95 (in great supply). Edge blenders that work for 9.95.
> 
> www.fleabay.com
> 
> 
> You need a password: Search these forums for clues. One clue is in each forum here on AVS. Once you have collected all the clues you can get the password by typing all clues into Google.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/secret handshake]



HAHA! I love it.......







LMAO


----------



## AnalogRocks

OH that's great. What's the frequency Kenneth?


----------



## tommo2

OMG... some people are really gullable!


----------



## barcoed

Those vintage gamers among you will know that the password is: Ken sent me


----------

